# Dye Sublimation? You doing it- and I'm new -please advise.



## Lars Tan (Nov 30, 2006)

We are very busy doing heat transfers, but Sublimation process opens new horizons. Wiz guys and gals, please tell me what am I in for? I need to be ready to run by mid January. Laptops - Pentiums 3 or above – I got; looking to buy a printer (is Epson 1280 advised - Pros & Cons is it good at all?); heat presses - not a problem. I know that I would preprint many designs in advance like 2-3 days & bag them. How fast I can reproduce 8X8 images if I would need more? What is my best tactic not to waist money=ink. I will have some designs preset in the laptops and ready to go... what software I need to use (I've heard Corel Draw)...
Any...I meant to say any comments and advices are welcomed. I wasn’t allowed even look into spending money on this new technology... now I am given a chance. Last thing - suppliers? I would need something similar to Under Armor, and also good feel (as good as it gets) regular t-s, polos and sweatshirts (Vapor I know has one any one else?)
Thank you all.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Lars,

You are fine with the computers as long as it can run your graphic program of choice.

The 1280 is a good machine (not a great machine). In order to run it profitable for more than a hobby purpose, you have to look at using a bulk ink system. Any time you use a bulk ink system, you open the door to more problems (clogging of lines, nozzles or head). Make sure that you run a print a day or two at a maximum. This will help keep the lines flowing. 

I do not recommend printing dye sub transfers for more than 24 hours in advance. The transfers are fragile (not sure if that is the right word). If you run your finger over the print, the oil in your finger can affect the colors. The humid and temperature in the air can also affect the colors as well over a period of time. You are better off printing short runs at a time. 

The best desktop machine for sublimation is the 4800. Just like purchasing a car, the better the car...the higher the price. Search the message board and you will see some of the benefits (size, 110 ML cartridges, automatic nozzle checks,...) the 4800 has over the rest of the desktop printers (C88, 1280, R1800,...).

For suppliers, check Source Substrates (parent company of Vapor Apparel) for a list of their distributors. Hanes SoftL'nk is also a brand you can use. Ultimately, you are going to want to look at finding a dye sub distributor that is close to you to minimize shipping cost / time. You will find out that these imprintables are more expensive than other types of applications and you will want to run your inventory levels closely.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Lars Tan (Nov 30, 2006)

Mark, Thank you very much for your reply. I will look into investing in Epson 4800 printer as it 4 times faster and havy duty printer.
Is it possible to use 4800 to print on paper making digital printing? So we could offer also printing on cotton fabrics.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Lars,

I am not sure what you mean by "paper making digital printing." Here is what I can do on a 4800 printer:
- Print on regular paper for invoices, letters,... using archival-based pigment ink 
- Print photo quality pictures on photo paper using archival-based pigment ink
- Print marketing and sales brochures using archival-based pigment ink
- Print dye sublimation transfers using dye sublimation ink
- Print light & dark inkjet heat transfers using archival-based pigment ink
- Print screen print film positives (by the sheet or roll) using waterproof film and the archival-based pigment ink

Traditionally, you had to switch out the ink and clean the lines in order to change from one type of ink to another. This was a waste of ink (dye sub ink is expensive) and too time consuming. Sawgrass Systems in the U.S. developed a software that would allow you to use their dye sublimation ink (SubliJet IQ only) and their special heat transfer ink (ChromaBlast). This system works great for cotton printing only. Within 2 weeks, there will be RIP software released that will allow you to do everything above using the Artanium dye sub ink and a standard archival-based pigment ink. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Mark, thanks for that breakdown! That's really helpful.

Is the 4800 an epson printer? Sounds like it can do it all.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodney,

Yes, it is one 4800 printer. The goal is to only need one printer for your entire business and still be able to do a lot of different applications. The 4800 is simply the best desktop format printer that I know of that will allow you to do as much as possible. You just need to be willing to invest the approximately $2000.00 for the cost of the printer and then the software. 

Short Note: I had a 4000 dual cmyk printer setting in my garage while I was storing it for a friend from June 24th till middle of September of this year. We plugged it in and did ONE nozzle check. Everything was working great. That would never happen with a 1280 or R1800. It would have taken hours to get the lines and nozzles flowing using a bulk ink system. This is why I love this printer so much. Less downtime and problems. That is an important thing to me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For reference, here's a link for info on the epson 4800 printer at epson:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...Cookie=yes&oid=-12801&category=Epson+Printers

Looks like you can get it for around $1800 from reputable online shops:
http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q...en-US:official&hs=8JN&lmode=online&scoring=pd

:tipthank:


----------



## Lars Tan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for your help and advises guys. I checked many catalogs, websites. I found that getting Epson 4800 is our best choice. Now I would need to learn how to work with art. I have photo shop, what program else can be used? I was also interested in printing some volume on performance apparel that is similar to Under Armour. Any good sources for buying bulk of sweats and t-s that wouldn’t be only white?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was also interested in printing some volume on performance apparel that is similar to Under Armour. Any good sources for buying bulk of sweats and t-s that wouldn’t be only white


Vapor Apparel and Zorrel cary performance blanks in different colors

If you do a forum search for performance or technical, you should find some more links.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Vapor Apparel and Zorrel cary performance blanks in different colors
> 
> If you do a forum search for performance or technical, you should find some more links.


Try Broder Bros. for your 100% poly tees.They have Jerzees 21m in various colors at less than $4 each when bought in bulk.Ive been buying from them for over 10 years.They are a great company do deal with.They also will ship COD.


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I am new too. I have learned alot in the last few month and have been having a blast. I am going to my first workshop next month sponsered by Conde. My best went to one of the workshops and said it was well worth the money.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

printgirl said:


> I am new too. I have learned alot in the last few month and have been having a blast. I am going to my first workshop next month sponsered by Conde. My best went to one of the workshops and said it was well worth the money.


 
do you know if these inks/print process etc. work on Nylon or Coolmax type fabrics ?


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I have used them with nylon. I went and looked up thier number.....800-826-6332....give them a call...they actually will answer your questions. My colors jump out using this system..they are BEAUTIFUL!!...lol


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

printgirl said:


> I have used them with nylon. I went and looked up thier number.....800-826-6332....give them a call...they actually will answer your questions. My colors jump out using this system..they are BEAUTIFUL!!...lol


do you happen to have a picture of the nylon one you can post here ?

I dont know much about these types of inks and process, so that would help me next time a client wants Nylong goods printed up.


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I have one at the shop...let me scan it and I will be happy to post it for you.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

printgirl said:


> I have one at the shop...let me scan it and I will be happy to post it for you.


that would be nice... for other menbers too that might need the Nylon info/samples etc.

btw. I noticed Conde is a board sponsor, the link is on the left menu. 

cheers


----------

